# Which live bait?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Which live bait works best for you? I'm more interested in what you use for inland walleye fishing that Lake Erie.

I thought I'd post a poll for minnows, leeches & nightcrawlers, but couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This has been interesting and now I see that minnows are catching up to nightcrawlers. It would be even more informing if we shared ow we used our favorite bait. I use both minnows and nightcrawlers, but nightcrawlers are easier to store. I usually troll them on an Erie Dearie or harness.

Has anyone read the book "Lunkers Love Nightcralers"? Lots of interesting techiques in that book.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> This has been interesting and now I see that minnows are catching up to nightcrawlers. It would be even more informing if we shared ow we used our favorite bait. I use both minnows and nightcrawlers, but nightcrawlers are easier to store. I usually troll them on an Erie Dearie or harness.
> 
> Has anyone read the book "Lunkers Love Nightcralers"? Lots of interesting techiques in that book.


That'a classic from the 70's. My go to hook is the #8 Aberdeen light wire for smallies in Canada


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Talk about a pain! My crawlers suddenly died and I have no idea why as I've always had good luck keeping them, even over winter. Maybe I got a bad batch of worms and they contaminated the whole lot. To be sure I bought a new worm ox and all new everything.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey, I stil have Lunker Love nightcrawlers. Read it about 40 years ago. I have thought about rereading it because I have gotten away from some of the basics that would probly be good to get back too.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

ssv1761982 said:


> Hey, I stil have Lunker Love nightcrawlers. Read it about 40 years ago. I have thought about rereading it because I have gotten away from some of the basics that would probly be good to get back too.


I've read it a couple times and plan to read it again. When I tell my wife the part about conditioning your nightcrawlers she starts to laugh and pretends to lead the crawlers in jumping jacks.  That lady sure knows how to make fun of a guy.


----------

